# Florida 2011



## guifri (19. November 2010)

Ich hab gebucht.

3 Angelverrückte werden vom 18.05.2011 bis 27.05.2011 in Islamorada, Florida verweilen.

Who else will be there?

Petra, Robert...wie wär´s? Das Islamorada Hump soll auch ganz nett sein


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Da hast du Recht, nur Roberts Equipment ist doch in Marathon untergebracht.
Ausserdem müssen wir den Florida-Termin-2011 noch mit meiner Tochter absprechen, da ja am 11.6.11 die Hochzeit sein wird und ich nicht weis inwieweit sie da meine Unterstützung bei der Organisation benötigen.

Jetzt fliege ich ersteinmal morgen zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr nach Florida und ich kann es selbst noch nicht richtig glauben, dass es ein angelfreier Urlaub sein soll! |kopfkrat


----------



## guifri (20. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, nur Roberts Equipment ist doch in Marathon untergebracht.
> Ausserdem müssen wir den Florida-Termin-2011 noch mit meiner Tochter absprechen, da ja am 11.6.11 die Hochzeit sein wird und ich nicht weis inwieweit sie da meine Unterstützung bei der Organisation benötigen.
> 
> Jetzt fliege ich ersteinmal morgen zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr nach Florida und ich kann es selbst noch nicht richtig glauben, dass es ein angelfreier Urlaub sein soll! |kopfkrat




Das Equipment kann er sich ja mit Boot hochfahren lassen. Mein Boot wird von Key West geliefert 

VIEL SPAß..egal ob mit oder ohne Angeln#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## guifri (21. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Es wird wohl doch Long Key..also ein bisschen näher an Marathon.


----------



## guifri (25. November 2010)

*"Mein Haus, mein Boot"*

Zumindest vom 18.05. bis 27.05.2011    


Das Haus ist auch "nur" eine Wohnung...

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p266355










•	Twin 200hp HPDI YAMAHA Outboard w/ Power Trm
•	(Oil Provided by PRO GEAR at No Charge)
•	Power Trim Tabs w/ Digital Gauges
•	            Twin 8 1/2" Screens
•	RAYMARINE C-80 w/ GPS & DIGITAL SOUNDER
•	RAYMARINE C-80 w/ GPS & RADAR & WEATHER
•	600w Thru Hull Transducer
•	RAYMARINE 24" Radar w/ 48nm Range
•	SIRIUS Satelite Radio
•	SIRIUS Satelite Weather
•	FUSION Radio/Satelite & IPOD/IPHONE Dock
•	RAYMARINE VHF Radio
•	COMMAND LINK Fuel & Power Gauges
•	Fresh Water Washdown - 20 GAls
•	Raw Water Washdown
•	Manual Head (Toilet) in Console
•	Oversized BAITWELL w/ Clear Lid & Lights
•	Coolers - Rear & Back
•	6' Gaff & Pick Gaff
•	4 Rod Rocket Launcher / 6 Rod Top Holders & 12 Additional Rod Holders
•	Grapple & Standard Danville Anchor - 400' of Rope
•	Outriggers - Premium TACO GRAND SLAM      
•	Downrigger Mounts 
•	LOTS OF STORAGE, Below Floor, Leaning Post, Electronics Box, Etc.
          ADDITIONAL ITEMS  THAT COME WITH BOAT
•	Waterproof FISH/DIVE Chart
•	Line Leader Holder
•	Cast Net
•	Marker/Bouy for Marking Locations
•	Cast Net 8'
•	Dive Flag
•	Cleaning Supplies
•	COAST GUARD Approved Vests & Safety Equipment


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

very nice but a little bit expensive!

haben hier wunderbares wetter in miami beach und geniessen die tage!


----------



## Norge Fan (27. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Wünsch dir/ euch noch viel Spass.      
Wir haben für Ende März auch wieder gebucht.


----------



## Nick_A (28. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Hi Guido, #h

feines Boot....ein leckeres Contender-Boot und erstklassig ausgerüstet !! :m

War zuerst etwas skeptisch wg. diesem Passus hier:



> • Twin 200hp HPDI YAMAHA Outboard w/ Power Trm
> • (Oil Provided by PRO GEAR at No Charge)



Habe aus dem Passus zuerst "rausgelesen", dass es sich um 2-Takt-Motoren handeln könnte (wg. dem Öl-Hinweis...bei 4-Taktern braucht man normalerweise kein bzw. extrem wenig Öl). Und nen 2-Takter wäre dann extrem teuer beim Spritverbrauch geworden. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es doch 4-Takter sein sollten, jedenfalls nach dem Bild auf der Homepage des Anbieters (hab ich gleich finden können mittels Google :q).

Auch beim Boot gilt: High End gibt´s selten zum Low-Price 

Mit dem Teilchen ist dann aber wohl mindestens ein Trip zum Marathon- oder Islamorada-Hump Pflicht !!! :q 

Hier die GPS-Koordinaten von 3 interessanten und guten Humps (der 409er-Hump ist glaube ich von Long-Key aus am nächsten dran).  KLICK MICH....ganz unten sind die Koordinaten.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Wünsch dir/ euch noch viel Spass.
> Wir haben für Ende März auch wieder gebucht.



Danke Rene! Wo gehts bei euch denn genau hin 2011?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. November 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Da es wettertechnisch in Deutschland gerade etwas kühl und rutschig ist, sende ich euch ganz sonnige GuteMorgenGrüsse aus Miami Beach!


----------



## guifri (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Guido, #h
> 
> feines Boot....ein leckeres Contender-Boot und erstklassig ausgerüstet !! :m
> 
> ...




Bei gutem Wetter gehen alle 3 Humps an einem Tag..hatte die Daten shcon..trotzdem DANKE


----------



## guifri (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Sind 2-Takter...sollen aber gegenüber den konventionellen 2-Taktern sparsam sein.


----------



## Nick_A (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Autsch...das könnte aber echt teuer werden ! 

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren mal 2 Wochen lang ein 26 Fuss Boot. Das Teil war (rein vom Boot her) echte Sahne. Lag traumhaft in den Wellen und war schön schnell.

Leider war bei dem Teil ein 225 PS 2-Takt-Motor drauf (Johnson). Bei meinem Trip zum Marathon Hump (mit vorher vollgetankten Boot) hat sich dann aber gaaaanz krass der Spritverbrauch gezeigt...dabei bin ich längst nicht Vollgas gefahren, sondern mit "bummeligen" 30mph !

Als ich abends wieder aufgetankt habe dachte ich, dass mein Tank ein Leck haben muss !!!! ;+

Das Boot hat bei diesem Trip insgesamt 110 Gallons (!!!!!!!!!) benötigt !!! :r Das sind ca. 400 Liter !!! |krach:#q|bigeyes

Meine Tankrechnung war damit alleine für diesen einen Tag bei US$ 300 !!! Danach bin ich mit diesem Boot nie wieder (!) so weit gefahren...ich bin wirklich beinahe vom Glauben abgefallen.

Eine Entscheidung habe ich danach (für mich) getroffen....nie wieder (egal unter welchen Umständen) werde ich mir nen Boot mit 2-Takt-Motor holen.#d

Bin schon gespannt darauf, welche Erfahrungen Du machen wirst. *Ich rate Dir jedenfalls ernsthaft zu nem anderen Boot.*

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Autsch...das könnte aber echt teuer werden !
> 
> Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren mal 2 Wochen lang ein 26 Fuss Boot. Das Teil war (rein vom Boot her) echte Sahne. Lag traumhaft in den Wellen und war schön schnell.
> 
> ...



Das Ding soll wirklich relativ sparsam sein....schiebt ja auch mit 2 Motoren...Sprit wird eh durch 3 geteilt...da ist das noch nicht mal halb so schlimm


----------



## Nick_A (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*



guifri schrieb:


> Das Ding soll wirklich relativ sparsam sein....schiebt ja auch mit 2 Motoren...Sprit wird eh durch 3 geteilt...da ist das noch nicht mal halb so schlimm



Stimmt...nur noch 1/3-tel so schlimm !!!  :q

Und beim Schleppen kannste vermutlich auch einen Motor "deaktivieren", dann läuft der zweite Motor während dieser Zeit nicht...spart auch enorm !

Habt Ihr bei dem Boot irgendwelche Entfernungsbeschränkungen (z.B. nicht mehr als 10 Meilen vom Ufer weg) ?


----------



## guifri (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Stimmt...nur noch 1/3-tel so schlimm !!!  :q
> 
> Und beim Schleppen kannste vermutlich auch einen Motor "deaktivieren", dann läuft der zweite Motor während dieser Zeit nicht...spart auch enorm !
> 
> Habt Ihr bei dem Boot irgendwelche Entfernungsbeschränkungen (z.B. nicht mehr als 10 Meilen vom Ufer weg) ?



oh...der Herr kann rechnen |rolleyes

Nix Beschränkung...obwohl...kurz vor Kuba soll ich umkehren|supergri


----------



## Gunnar (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Da es wettertechnisch in Deutschland gerade etwas kühl und rutschig ist, sende ich euch ganz sonnige GuteMorgenGrüsse aus Miami Beach!


 
Besten Dank, wir frieren hier bei Minustemperaturen und 20 cm Schnee:c
Naja vom 06.05 _ 27.05.2011 gehts wieder nach Clearwater Beach

Gunnar


----------



## TarponChris (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Eine Frage an die Florida-Experten:
Welches Angelgerät - insbesondere Rute - verwendet ihr zum Tarponangeln?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Perfekten Reiserute zum Tarponangeln.

Im Mai bin ich auch in Florida


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Viel Spaß euch allen in FL, Leute, ich werde Juni auch rüberkommen, allerdings n bisschen nördlicher, ich werde mir mal NYC anschauen  ( 05.06- 16.06. ). Erstaunlich, dass es direkt um DIE Stadt rum kein "Bass pro Shop" gibt... aber ich will mal nicht verzagen, Alternativen werden in so einer Weltstadt ja vorhanden sein!


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Moinsen!

Wer in den u.a. Zeiträumen in die Staaten fliegen will kann heute bei AB richtig Geld sparen (2für1)

Reisezeitraum:

01.05. bis 09.06.2011 Bangkok, *Miami oder New York*

01.05. bis 29.06.2011 Dubai

buchbar über den Adventkalender,
http://www.airberlin.com/site/adven...RKT=DE&et_cid=128&et_lid=183&et_sub=advent_DE


Wir fliegen schon früher (22.03 nach Fort Myers) aber auch da sind die Preis gerade ganz gut.


----------



## Novice (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Florida 2011*

Hallo.

Meine Partnerin und ich werden vom 05.-19.02. Februar in FL (Flug nach Miami) sein. Mietwagen und rumstreunen durch den Staat. 

Sie will tauchen (am besten auch mit den Manatis), ich eigentlich ein wenig shoppen, einige Parks sehen und fischen. 

Könnt ihr einen Guide empfehlen oder einen bestimmten Shop (BassPro suche ich mir gerade raus) oder gibt es etwas, was man sich schenken kann (2 Wochen sind ja auch nicht so viel Zeit)?

Gruß
Murat


----------

